# Side-by-side Repro Vs Original Schwinn Sprockets



## SirMike1983 (Jul 23, 2016)

A little talk about reproduction parts, and particularly comparing an original Schwinn versus a reproduction. Is there a difference between the reproduction and the original? Have a look.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/07/original-versus-reproduction-bike-parts.html


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 23, 2016)

Very interesting, thanks for posting. Where did the reproduction part come from?


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 23, 2016)

I think with so many original pieces still available,why use a repo Chinese piece?I would rather spend some time straightening and cleaning an original part.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 23, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> Very interesting, thanks for posting. Where did the reproduction part come from?





island schwinn said:


> I think with so many original pieces still available,why use a repo Chinese piece?I would rather spend some time straightening and cleaning an original part.




This is one sold by Memory Lane Classics and it's not a bad part, even if it's a reproduction and not quite as nice as the original. I ran one of these on a custom bike project for awhile, and it did fine. It was not as nice as an original, but I had one sitting in a box in my shed, and it did alright in the drive train.

Why use one? Some people just want a drop-in part that will work reasonably well. Some with old bikes live in apartments and don't work on the bikes. I see 1970s-era Schwinns used as commuters up in the city, with an array of reproduction parts on them. Some of those parts really are junk, and some aren't that bad.  

It's true that the clover sprockets are cheap and plentiful still. But is that always going to be the case? It reminds me of how people chopped Model T cars back in the day, even though today classic car buffs would kill for an original Tin Lizzy.


----------

